# Sony Nex-5N or panasonic GX1?



## jimmymore (Nov 17, 2011)

NEX-5N: larger sensor, good image quality, Fine LCD Display

GX1: better controls , Built-in Flash, Fast AF

Hard to decide.


Sony NEX-5N user manual download


16.1MP Exmor APS HD CMOS sensor
Ultra lightweight and compact with interchangeable lens
Touch screen for intuitive operation
11 Picture Effect modes
1080/60p HD movie recording with manual exposure control
Up to 10 fps continuous shooting
Tilt-able 3" (16:9) Xtra Fine LCD with TruBlack
3D Sweep Panorama
Panasonic GX1  user manual download

16.0-megapixel Live MOS Sensor with Advanced Noise Reduction System
High-speed, High-performance Venus Engine
Mirrorless Structure and LUMIX G / LEICA DG Lenses
Built-in Flash for Comfortable Shooting
Free Customization and Smart Touch-screen for Intuitive Operation
0.09 sec Light Speed AF with Precise Contrast AF
Full-area Focusing and Pinpoint AF for Flexible Framing
4.2 fps (16.0-megapixel) / 20 fps (4-megapixel) Consecutive Shooting
Stunning 1920 x 1080 AVCHD Full HD Videos with High-quality Sound
Creative Options with Touch AF and Creative Control
iA (Intelligent Auto) Mode for Beautiful Videos with Ease
Easy Manual Control with a Variety of Shooting Assist Functions
Creative Control and Adjustable Parameters
1,440,000-dot Equiv. Optional LVF (Live View Finder)
Photo Style and Detailed Setting Functions for Fine Control
iA Plus: Defocus, Color and Brightness Control
Level Gauge
3D Shooting Capability for a New Realm of Photographic Expression


----------



## unpopular (Nov 17, 2011)

I am unsure what "more controls" means, exactly, the built-in flash you won't need. I can't say on faster AF, I shoot exclusively MF, though I think if you wanted fast AF you should go with an SLR or one of Sony's SLTs if size is a concern. The larger sensor for me is enough of a selling point, and the NEX-series I think is going to be around longer - though I could be wrong, it seems a bit more popular.

If you're a lens collector both have their advantages. The Sony has a larger sensor which will make 35mm wide angle lenses more adaptable, while the Micro 4/3 can accommodate 16mm lenses, but just barely.

The NEX-5 has good, although perhaps not exceptional noise handling. I am unsure about the GX.

Being that you list the NEX specs, but not the GX specs, makes me kind of think you're already decided. If it's worth anything, I'm planning on buying a NEX-7 myself.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 17, 2011)

unpopular said:


> I am unsure what "more controls" means, exactly, the built-in flash you won't need. I can't say on faster AF, I shoot exclusively MF, though I think if you wanted fast AF you should go with an SLR or one of Sony's SLTs if size is a concern. The larger sensor for me is enough of a selling point, and the NEX-series I think is going to be around longer - though I could be wrong, it seems a bit more popular.
> 
> If you're a lens collector both have their advantages. The Sony has a larger sensor which will make 35mm wide angle lenses more adaptable, while the Micro 4/3 can accommodate 16mm lenses, but just barely.
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that the panasonic and Olympus PEN cameras were a much more popular choice for an EVIL camera. There are over 20 4/3 lenses and you can get adapters for pretty much anything compared to the NEX5 only having 3 lenses out for it (unless there are a few more) and less in the way of accessories.

My biggest gripe is the lack of hotshoe or pc sync port. That is why I'll be going with Olympus or Panasonic.


----------



## jimmymore (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks all!

yes, NEX's lenses choice is too limited


----------



## unpopular (Nov 17, 2011)

I think the Pen will survive. I am unsure about the Panasonic. But I forgot about the adaptability between them. If lens selection is more important than sensor size, go with that.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 17, 2011)

unpopular said:


> ....the built-in flash you won't need.


Better to have a flash than not.  Great for fill flash when needed.




unpopular said:


> .... though I think if you wanted fast AF you should go with an SLR or one of Sony's SLTs if size is a concern. ....


You obviously are unaware that the Oly EP3 is touted as the fastest AF in the world.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah. I really should not have commented on this one. I just get so excited.


----------

